

Adobe Flash on, or not on, mobile devices (w/ history of flash) - gvb
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/02/20/inside_apples_ipad_adobe_flash.html

======
radley
There are so many thing wrong with this article, I don't even know where to
start.

The iPhone was the first smart phone to replace the mobile web. Flash-less
internet was at least better than mobile-internet. Arguing that the iPhone is
proof that we don't need Flash follows the same slippery slope that we don't
need the iPhone since basic cell phones are popular.

The HUGE irony is the author casts a negative view that Microsoft broke open
standards by blocking QuickTime yet praises Apple for blocking Flash. They're
the same thing: blocking competition on a proprietary platform.

Flash wasn't leverage for Microsoft video. At the time there was a three-way
battle between WMV, Real, and QuickTime and it sucked because certain videos
only played on certain platforms. Flash provided a universal solution.

I'll admit Flash isn't not perfect, but it's undoubtedly the most popular and
efficient. Flash is also the most open, being available to everyone, with the
only exception being people who install additional extensions to avoid it.

